# First geocache



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Today we found our first geocache - you couldn't eat it so we were a little underwhelmed, no idea why mum was so excited!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Note to mum - take extra special dog treats to reward dogs for helping to track down elusive geocache through miles and miles of mud...


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for that Marzi, if I can train them up enough perhaps I won't have to go with them

Hope Lizzie is feeling better today.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What is a geochace? Like a truffle???


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha - I was wondering too - never heard of it Feel very ignorant - glad I am not the only one


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd heard of it before on another forum. Geocaches are things hidden somewhere in the environment, usually the countryside, but also in towns. You search for them either with a GPS or a geocaching app on a smartphone. If and when you find one of the hidden objects you log it so that the person who hid it knows. I have been lucky enough to have an iPhone 5, and thought I'd try out a geocaching app on one of our local dog walks. When I used the search in the app for local geocaches absolutely loads were shown in our local country park, where I seem to spend half my life!

The geocaches vary with what they contain, often little things like key rings, children's miniature figures and so on. If you take one of the things when you find the cache, you replace it with something of equal or greater value.

It's a bit like treasure hunt, and a great activity to do with kids.

I'll see if I can post a link to something which gives more info.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ooh strange! Not a truffle then! 

Not heard of them before. Interesting.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Feel an idiot now for thinking it was a form of truffle!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Feel an idiot now for thinking it was a form of truffle!


Don't! I had no idea what it was before reading about it on another forum - would be nice if it was a truffle, but I guess the dogs would have definitely beaten me to it!

Here's a link to some more info

http://www.geocaching.com/


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> Feel an idiot now for thinking it was a form of truffle!


It's an electronic kind of truffle!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Fascinating - I had no idea


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You learn something new every day!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

There is one in the local park where we walk Binky...and yes I had to google it too


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We have been doing it for ages.The kids love it and it is also a good way to get rid of the macdonalds toys 
XClare


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I have never heard of this ... it sounds like a bit of fun though, keep us posted on your findings


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I was so intrigued on this that I googled it last night. I was sure there would be none anywhere near where we llive. But....there were two in our village which I have walked past every day since they were placed there and never noticed. So, we signed up and went on our first "Geocaching walk" today. We found them both.....so exciting!

Now, last Sunday afternoon...I said to the kids "come on, its a lovely afternoon, lets go for a walk at the seaside". Grumbling and groaning, I eventually got them out of the house, bribed by an ice-cream. Walking home from our Geocaching, my Daughter says "Can we do this next Sunday too, which one shall we find next....can we do it every Sunday afternoon?". So......until we have found all of our local ones, Sunday afternoon is scheduled for Geocaching walks.

Oh...and Gisgo was not at all impressed......could not understand what all the fuss was about.....but we pretended ot be fiddling with his lead while searching for the cache (you have to keep it a secret, so that people who don't know about the game can;t find them).

We have checked in all the places we usually visit, anywhere we are going on holiday, and looked up all the caches nearby.......seems like it might be much easier to persuade kids to walk if there is a cache to find!

The kids also want to place a cache or two ......so I have said that we will think about that once we have found enough, so that we know what we are doing.

We are longing to find one that contains a "travel bug" (which someone else will have left there after they picked it up from a different place). Some travel bugs go for miles and miles, all around the world even....all very interesting!

Many thanks for mentioning this on here....we love it already !


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

It IS exciting when you find the cache, isn't it! I have left a post similar to yours thanking the person who posted it on the SmallMotorhome forum, which is where I heard about it. I think for us a lot of future family dog walks and holiday rambles will have a whole new dimension to enjoy.

Thank you for posting about how much you and the children enjoyed your afternoon, it made me really glad that I'd posted


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

We've had a go at finding geocashes - especially when on holiday. The kids love it and they would say that the adults love it more!


----------

